# Do I need a AV Receiver?



## bepauljoseph (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi there

I have some questions to ask and this might feel stupid to some. Kindly ignore my lack of knowledge.

I have the following setup at home

Dlink Lan splitter 4 ports

LG 4K tv and setup box via HDMI 1 (LAN1 connected for streaming)
Microsoft Xbox One S via HDMI 2 (LAN2 connected)

So that finished my HDMI ports of my tv

I have a custom desktop PC for gaming and music storage. LAN3 connected

I have recently got the following setup for music.

Parasound Halo Integrated Amplifier
OPPO UDP-205 4K Player
Focal Aria 906 Bookshelf pair
(Option to connect by LAN4 available but need to buy cable)

Now my questions
1) I have a DSD and FLAC collection on pc. How can I listen from desktop though the music setup.
2) I have the collection available on USB drive where should I connect and listen from (OPPO or Parasound)
3) How to get the TV sound through the bookshelf
4) How to get the xbox sound through the bookshelf

Let me know your a suggestions and as I said kindly ignore my lack of knowledge for the same.

Paul

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Any audio source that you want to hear through the speakers needs to be connected to the Parasound Halo. It has plenty of inputs, so it shouldn’t be a problem getting everything connected. The Parasound mainly has analog left/right (white/red) RCA inputs, so if your sources (Xbox, et. al.) have some other kind of audio output (such as a headphone jack for instance), you’ll need adapters to convert them to RCA.

The Halo also has a few digital inputs that are available as well. If your components have those outputs they could be used instead.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bepauljoseph (Jan 5, 2014)

My current connection that I've setup after getting inputs 

Cable HDMI to Xbox and Xbox HDMI to TV
LG 4K TV HDMI 2 to Oppo 
Kimber Hero RCAs between OPPO and Parasound
Optical from LG 4K TV to Parasound
Kimber 8TC 12ft L & R for Focal 906 from Parasound L&R using banana plugs

Tested the following
CABLE TV and Xbox sound through Focal 906
USB drive with DSF & FLAC connected to Oppo. 
Browse and play through OPPO UI on LG 4K TV and sound through Focal 906
CD Play through OPPO and sound through Focal 906 connected to Parasound

Seems like I got everything I wanted without an AVR. Now if I add a sub. I should connect it to Parasound correct?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Parasound has a subwoofer output, so yes.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bepauljoseph (Jan 5, 2014)

I got a Emotiva BasX 12" and connected using my 1 hero RCA cable from Parasound sub out to LFE in on Sub. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

